# Full fenders on a Bianchi pista



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

Has anyone successfully run full length fenders on a Bianchi Pista. I can get a good deal on the bike but i really want to run full fenders. It might take some creativity.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Yes indeed.*



thbirks said:


> It might take some creativity.


You actually have a couple of options but your best bet is to get creative with duct tape, cable ties and side cutters.

OTOH if you want pretty this will work for sure.. 

http://www.rivercitybicycles.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=38&products_id=505

get the split model.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Buy/borrow a Dremel tool with a cutting disk, it'll make much neater cuts and if done in small increments you can get a set of fenders to fit. I helped my friend do the same thing with an IRO... it takes a little while but it's possible. You'll also need some c-clamps for the seat stays/fork.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Ahh... fendering a Pista.... 

I used the split-fender system to cover the rear quite well. With no hole in the rear bridge I used a U-shaped hose clamp to bolt the two rear fender pieces to the bridge. I didn't even try to fender the front. I have pretty healthy toe-overlap with the front wheel. I thought a front fender would make that a bit more exciting than I wanted, so instead I fashioned a long, wide mudguard on the down tube out of choroplast (corrugated plastic). My toes get wet, but otherwise it works pretty well. 

I got the Pista before there were so many other fixed gear bikes available that are so much better suited to fenders. If I were buying a fixie now it wouldn't be a Pista for this reason alone.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Of course you could make it work, but why not just get a San Jose or whatever they are calling the one with a bit more clearance? Just a thought. I know it's different.


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

The Pista is cooler.


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*always want something better*

I currently have a old Miyata roadbike that I've converted to fixed gear. It fits full fenders and 32mm tires. It works well but the frame is rather heavy. I'll probably just keep riding the Miyata and keep my eye out for a nicer old frame but thanks for the fender advice.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

thbirks said:


> I currently have a old Miyata roadbike that I've converted to fixed gear. It fits full fenders and 32mm tires. It works well but the frame is rather heavy. I'll probably just keep riding the Miyata and keep my eye out for a nicer old frame but thanks for the fender advice.


Nice bike. I think there's nothing wrong with a heavy fixie, unless you take it on 50-100 mile country rides with some good climbing. For city riding I think you have a great set-up.


----------

